# what chain lube



## Mr Haematocrit (9 Feb 2014)

What chain lube do you use on your MTB and why?
I this the same chain lube that you use on your road bikes?


----------



## numbnuts (9 Feb 2014)

You won't like what I use, and YES it is a lubricant


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (9 Feb 2014)

numbnuts said:


> You won't like what I use, and YES it is a lubricant



My guess then would be Butter or chainsaw oil


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Feb 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> My guess then would be Butter or chainsaw oil


Nah that'd be me Mr H, and a bloody good job it does too 

IIRC numbnuts is a die hard advocate of a certain aerosol propelled product whose name is made up of the characters D04W, although not necessarily in that order


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (9 Feb 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> D04W



I get the chainsaw oil make total sense but D04W  and more


----------



## compo (9 Feb 2014)

numbnuts said:


> You won't like what I use, and YES it is a lubricant



I know that Numbnuts take a bit of stick over his choice of lubricant, but people can't argue that it works for him, which in the final analysis is what it is all about.


----------



## fossyant (10 Feb 2014)

Depends upon conditions. I tend to use a wet lube for the winter. If it's dusty and sandy, then you may want a dry lube


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Feb 2014)

numbnuts said:


> You won't like what I use, and YES it is a lubricant


same here across all of my bikes mountain, road or tourer!


----------



## Jody (10 Feb 2014)

I have been using White Lightening Clean Ride after a recommendation on here from VamP and someone else. Its great stuff for this time of year and doesn't hold on to mud/sludge. 

Will be buying something different for the summer months.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Feb 2014)

Extra Virgin Olive Oil in winter. Beeswax in summer.


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Feb 2014)

Hand picked rape seeds crushed by the feet of virgins and applied from a golden chalice


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Hand picked rape seeds crushed by the feet of virgins and applied from a golden chalice


Be serious. Chalice will slop it everywhere.


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Feb 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Be serious. Chalice will slop it everywhere.


That's what the platinum drip tray is for .


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Feb 2014)

numbnuts said:


> You won't like what I use, and YES it is a lubricant


It is, indeed, a light lubricant. and marketed as such. It does after all contain 15% light mineral oil.

But I can't abide the smell.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> That's what the platinum drip tray is for .


With lark powered recirculating pump?


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Feb 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> With lark powered recirculating pump?


No , they are far to pricey for me !


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> No , they are far to pricey for me !


Knew you were but a mere dilettante all along.


----------



## Cubist (10 Feb 2014)

Dry ceramic wax for me. Spotless drivetrain, but needs applying often.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Feb 2014)

Srsly. Green chain oil all year round.


----------

